# Mainboard USB Anschluss erweitern ... möglich?



## Wolf78 (30. Mai 2010)

*Mainboard USB Anschluss erweitern ... möglich?*

Wie es oben schon steht ,frage ich ob es eine Art Y-Kabel für den internen USB Anschluss gibt . Leider hat mein Board nur 2 Interne ,diese sind aber schon belegt und ich brauche unbedingt noch einen internen .







Bitte Helfen


----------



## Hektor123 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard USB Anschluss erweitern ... möglich?*

Datenleitung und Y-Kabel geht nicht... Ich war selbst mal auf der Suche danach, aber naja, irgendwie ist es auch logisch. Als Alternative könntest du eine PCI-Karte kaufen, die haben in der Regel auch einen internen USB-Port.


----------



## glx (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard USB Anschluss erweitern ... möglich?*

Klar, geht mit einem Hub. Gibt einen internen von NZXT.

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » NZXT IU01 interner USB-Hub


----------



## Wolf78 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard USB Anschluss erweitern ... möglich?*

Bin nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem, siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m.../67939-interne-usb-anschluesse-vermehren.html .

So ein mist ,brauche genau noch mal so ne Buchsen - Anschluss  wie auf Mainboard .


----------



## glx (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mainboard USB Anschluss erweitern ... möglich?*

Ja, was spricht gegen den von mir (im Link)? Tut doch genau das ..


----------

